
Mac like Dock for KDE - macco
http://psifidotos.blogspot.com/2017/04/latte-dock-v06-fresh-air.html
======
Doches
I'm _really_ put off this simply by the fact that the author chose to promote
it on, of all things, Blogspot. The code is hosted on Github! As are the
binaries! How hard would it have been to put together a clean promo page, or
even just a clearly-written README with screenshots?

